# Weekly Competition 2017-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update Weekly competitions including the competition site. If you see some errors there (or here), please tell us.*

==========================================================
These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F' U' R F R' U R' U F2 U2
*2. *R' U F' R2 U F' U' R2 U'
*3. *F U R' U R' U R' U R'
*4. *F2 U2 R2 F U R F2 U2
*5. *U2 R' U2 R' F R F R2 U

*3x3x3
1. *U2 F' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R F2 U B' D' F2 L F' L2
*2. *B2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F' R D L2 B' R' F2 L
*3. *D B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' L R D L F' D2 R2 U' F'
*4. *F' U F B2 D2 L' B U2 D R B2 R2 F2 R U2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2
*5. *L2 B2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F U2 F' L2 U' R' D' B2 D B L' D' R' B

*4x4x4
1. *Rw2 B' L2 R' D2 R2 B' L Rw2 B' F Rw' R D2 Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw L' D L2 U2 Rw U' Rw Uw L' D Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Rw' R' U2 L Rw Uw
*2. *B' Fw2 L' U L' Fw' D F U2 Fw2 D U2 L Uw' U' Rw2 R' B F Uw2 Rw U R2 Fw U B2 L2 U2 L Rw' D Uw R2 F' R' B Fw D R' D
*3. *D Uw' Fw' D Fw Rw D2 Fw' Rw D' Uw Fw L Fw2 U B2 L D L Fw Rw D2 R2 D Uw' B L2 U' L' R D2 U' L' R2 Fw' Rw2 D' Fw D Fw2
*4. *D F L' R' D Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' F R D B R2 D' Fw U2 L' Rw R' Uw2 F D Uw' L2 D2 Fw' L2 F D Uw' R Fw2 D Uw2 U Rw F Rw R
*5. *L R' Fw' U2 Fw R' B' Fw D L2 R F2 L' D2 U2 R D2 L' D Uw U2 Rw Fw' Rw' D' U2 B F D R B2 Fw F' D2 U Rw2 U2 B' U2 Rw'

*5x5x5
1. *Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw D2 Dw2 U2 R2 Dw L' Rw' Uw F R Bw' U2 F' U F D Lw2 Rw Uw' L2 D Uw Lw Rw' U2 Bw2 Dw2 L D' Uw' Rw R2 Uw Lw' Uw2 L R' Bw' R' B' F' Dw2 L' Fw2 F' Lw' U Fw2 Dw Rw' Uw L' Dw Bw' Fw' U2
*2. *Rw' Dw2 U Bw Dw2 Uw' U2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' R2 Fw U2 F' L Rw R2 Uw2 B F2 Dw2 Lw' F' R D B' Bw Fw L Lw' R2 Uw F' Rw' R Dw Fw' Lw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 B R' Uw B2 D Fw U' B' R' U L2 Rw2 D' Lw' U2 Lw2 Fw2 L' R
*3. *D Rw2 Fw Lw' B U R Fw F Uw F' D Rw' R' F2 D2 L' Rw' R2 B2 Dw2 L R2 U' Rw2 U' L2 Lw2 R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 L' Bw Lw2 Dw2 B2 Dw Uw Rw2 Bw2 D2 Uw R' Bw D' L2 R2 Bw' L' Lw' D2 B2 Fw' Lw' Rw' F' D2 Rw' Bw2
*4. *B Fw2 L' Uw U' B' Bw' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 Dw' Rw R' F R2 F2 Rw Dw' Uw Rw2 Fw F2 R' Bw' L' D2 U' Rw2 D2 L F' Lw' D' Bw D' Uw Lw U2 R' D' F2 Rw D' Dw2 Uw Fw' D' Lw R D' B D' Uw2 B2 Bw2 Fw D2 U' R Uw'
*5. *Lw' F2 Lw' Uw' U' F' D B2 D F2 U2 Rw D2 Dw U' Rw' Bw L2 Rw R B' F2 Lw' Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw Rw Dw Bw Fw Lw' Rw Uw2 U2 Fw R2 Uw' L2 Lw2 R' B D' Dw B' Bw Fw' F2 U Lw' R' Fw Rw' Fw2 D2 Dw Uw Bw' Rw2 F

*6x6x6
1. *L2 F 2D B' L' 2L' R 3F' 2L' R 2D' U' R' D U' F' 2L 2R' B D' 2U2 3F2 2U' 2L' 2D' 3R 2R2 R2 D' U L2 R 2F2 3R' 2R' D2 2U' L2 3R2 B2 3R2 2F' D 2D 2R' R' U' F2 D U' 3F2 2R' B' L2 3R' 2D' 3U 2U F 2D2 B' D B' U2 3R2 2R' R U2 3R' 3F
*2. *2D 3U 3R R' 3U' U 3R' F' U B' 3F R' 2U 2L2 D 2F2 2U2 B 2F R2 3U 2R2 R F2 D 3U2 U2 2L' U' F' 3R 2R 3U' 2U F2 R2 3F 2F2 D 2L D B2 3F' L2 2L' B' 2F2 D' 3F' 2L2 3R 2R2 3F 2F2 F2 L 2L R2 2D' 3U U' 2B L' 2U' L2 3F' 3U2 2B L' 2F
*3. *3F' 3U' L' 2L2 3R2 R2 2D2 3U2 2L' U 2B2 2F' R2 F2 2D' 3F2 3R D L' 3R U' B 3R2 2D' 2L' 3F 3R 3U' L B2 2L2 3R2 2R' 3F2 2D' 2U2 3R 3F 2F2 3U' B2 F' 2U' F' 2L 2R' 2B2 2R 2U 2F2 2D2 2U' U2 3R D 2D2 3U' 2U 3R R 2B U 3F2 D2 F' R' D2 2L' B R
*4. *2L 2R' 2D' 3U' 2U' 2B' 2L' 2R' R2 2F' U' L' 2L2 3R D' B D2 R B' D2 2F' 2L' 2B D2 3U U2 B2 3R' R2 2F L2 F' 2R2 D' 3F2 3U' U' 2B' 3U2 2R' B2 2F' 3R' 2R2 B 2U' L' F 2D 2B' 2D 3U U' 2R2 2D 3U L' 2R' B2 D2 2B2 2U2 U 3R2 B F R2 3F' 2D2 B'
*5. *3R D 2L2 2D 3R 3F2 2F D 2L2 R 2U' R' 2B2 2L2 R2 D F' U2 2R F' 2U' 2F2 3U 2F2 2L' R' U L 2R R2 3U2 B 2B 3F' 2D 3U2 2R2 3U 2B' 3F' D 3F' 2L 2R' 2B 2F' 3U2 L 3F2 L2 3R' R2 F2 3U 2F U' 2R2 R2 2B2 F2 R B 2F 2R' 2F D' B' 3F F2 3R'

*7x7x7
1. *2B L2 3D 3F D2 2B U2 L 2D' B U2 R2 3D2 B' 3B2 2F' D L 3F 2U' L2 U2 3B2 L 3R2 3B 2F F' 3U 2B2 3B F' 2R2 3U 2U' 3F D F' R2 D' 3R' 2B L2 2L2 2R 2U2 U' 3B L' F 2U2 2F 2U R' 3U2 U' 2B' 2D' 3R2 2B 2R 3U2 2B2 D2 U2 L2 2D2 3B 3L D2 2F' U 3F' 2F D U L' 2L2 3R' 2R2 3U F2 2D' 2R' 3B2 F D2 3D2 2L' 2U' 3L' 2D' 3R 2D 3L' B 3B' F' D 2B
*2. *3U2 2U' U' 3F2 2F 3D2 U F' 3D' 2U' 3L2 2D' 3R' 2R' B' 3R 3B2 F2 2U 3B2 U' L2 2F' 2D2 R2 3D2 3B' F' 2L D' 3L2 U 2L 3R' 3B' 3L2 2F 2D 2U2 U2 R' 3B2 2F2 2R 2D 3B' 2R2 3B2 3F' F 2R 3F 2R2 2B' 2F2 2L2 3B' 2L 2F2 U2 R' 3B 3F2 L 3U2 2R 2U2 3R 2B2 2R 3U2 L' 3R2 2R2 3B2 L2 3L2 2B' R2 F' 2L2 D 2L 3B' L B2 2B' D' 2B2 2R' 3B' 3F' 3L 2R 3U 3B' 2D 2R2 D2 2L2
*3. *3L' 3R' R U' 3F2 U2 2B 2U2 2B2 2L' B L2 D2 2D2 3U2 3R2 3D2 3U' 2R2 2D' U L B2 3U2 L' 2L2 3L2 3U2 R 2B 3F2 L2 3U2 2B U2 B2 2R' 2B' D' 3B L' F 3L' 3D 2F L2 3D' 2R' D' 3D2 3R B R2 3D2 2R' B' 3F 2F2 D2 F2 2L F2 3R' 3D2 3B' L B' 2F L 3L' 2R R' 3F U' 3R2 D2 U L' 2R 2U L 2D' 3U2 2U2 2B' 2R' U' B 3F' R2 3U 3L2 2U2 L 3L2 B2 U L 2R R'
*4. *U' 2F' 3U2 L F 3D2 3F2 2R F2 3R' 2F F' D' B' D L' 3L' B' 3L2 3D' U L' 2L2 2D2 2U 3R' 3U 2L 3L' 3U 2U' U2 3F 3L 2B2 3L2 2R' 3B 3L2 2R 2U2 3L2 R' 2B' 3B F2 2L 2R2 D' 3D U2 3L' 3R' 2R' 2B' 3F' 2U2 U2 3L' 3R2 B' 3F2 F 3L 2R' 2B 2L 2B F' L2 2L' 3L 2R 3B L2 3D' 3F' D' 3B2 L' D2 3B' 3D 2F F D2 L2 2B 3B' 2R' 2F L 2R2 2U2 2L2 D2 U F 2L' 3U2
*5. *D B 2U' L2 B2 3D2 2B' 3F' L' F2 L 3B 3D2 2U' 3B2 2L' 3U 3B2 2U 3R' B2 2L D 3U2 2R' D' 2B2 2L2 2F 2R' 2B' 2F2 2L2 B2 3D 2U' 2L' R' 3D' R U2 2B 2D' 2U2 U' 2F 2R R2 D 2D2 2F' F 3L 2F2 3R2 D' L' 3L2 3R B' 3L' 2U2 2R 3B U' F' 2R U' L2 3F 2D' 2L 3L' 2B' 3R2 2B U' 3B' F' 2D2 U2 2L 3D' 3U' 3B2 D2 2D' 3U' U 3B2 D U2 B2 F 2D2 B' 3R 2D2 2F' L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' F' U' R2 U' F' U2 F' U R2
*2. *R U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' F'
*3. *U2 R2 F U' R' U' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D' U' R' L2 F R B' D2 L U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F R2 F R2 D' B L Fw' Uw
*2. *U B2 U R D R2 B' U2 B U2 D B2 R2 D2 F R L' U' D' L' F2 Rw' Uw2
*3. *B F2 D2 L2 R2 B' R F U D' B L' D' F' R F' U' R2 L U' Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw2 F2 D B' U Rw2 D2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 L2 F L2 D L2 R' Uw' U2 R Fw' L' Rw B' Uw' Rw Uw' U' L' R' Uw' U' Fw Rw2 R Uw' U2 B F' D Uw2
*2. *D L Rw' B R Uw R2 Uw' B2 R2 D' Uw U L' Rw' R' F U' L' F L Fw2 D' U Fw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' R Uw Fw D Uw2 Fw L' F Uw Fw D' F
*3. *R2 D B L R' B2 Rw Uw Fw U' L' B F L' R' B Uw2 F' U' L D2 L Fw2 F Rw2 U' L B' U Rw' B F' Rw2 Uw2 L' R' B2 Fw' Rw B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw2 Rw Bw' Fw' D' R' Bw2 L2 Fw R2 Bw Uw2 L' Lw2 Rw Dw Lw F' L2 Dw B D' Uw' F2 L2 Uw F2 R2 B Lw' Fw2 Rw' R2 Dw2 F' L2 B' Fw2 L Lw Rw F Uw2 U2 F' Uw' B Bw Fw' F' Rw' F' Lw2 D Fw' D' U' L' R' Uw2
*2. *F Dw' Fw Uw2 Rw' B' Bw2 F' R Dw2 Uw Lw2 U2 L' Lw D2 Uw' Bw Uw U' B' Dw B U Fw' D2 U2 L2 Fw' D' B2 D' U Lw' Fw L' Uw R D2 L2 Uw2 B' U' R2 Dw' Rw2 B L2 Bw' Dw' F' L F' R' D' Dw' Uw Lw Rw Fw'
*3. *D' B Dw2 U' B' Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw R Uw B2 F U B' L2 U' L2 Lw Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 F D' B D L Bw F U' R' Fw R Dw' Uw F' Dw Uw2 Rw2 Uw L2 Rw' Dw2 L' Lw2 R D' B Dw2 Uw' B' D B2 Fw' L' R F' U2 L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *R 2D 2B' U L' R 2F2 2D2 3U' B' 3F2 D 2U' 2R 3U2 B2 3U' U 2L' 2R2 2D' 3U2 B' 2B' L' R' 2U' U' 3R 3U2 2B 3R2 B2 2B' 2D F' 2L2 3R' 2R' 2B' R U2 B' L 3U' 2F2 L' 3R2 2B' 2F2 3U2 U' B' 3F2 F 2D R' 3F' 2L2 B' 2R' R U2 3R' 2F L2 D2 2U2 L2 2B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2B2 3B 2D' 3U' 2L 2D' 2U' 2F' F L' 2R2 B2 2B2 3F 2R' 3D2 3R D' B 2F' 2D 2U L' B2 2B' 3B 3L' 2D' R' 2F2 3R' B' D 3U2 L F' 3D' 3U2 3L 2R D' 3B 2D2 3D R2 3F' F2 2R2 R' 2B' D2 L 2B2 3U U2 2F2 2D2 F' L D' R2 2F2 2D 3F2 2F2 L2 2D' 3B' F 2U U' B' 3U 2R' 2D2 L B' 3D' B' U2 F U2 2B 3R' 3U F2 3R2 3D' U' 3F2 2R 2F' 3D2 F' R' B 2D B 3R' 3U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U2 D2 B2 R L F D2 R B' F' U L B D R2 F2 L U' R2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*2. *B2 R' U2 F D F2 B2 D2 B2 F' L' R2 U B2 D' F' B' R' U' B2 U Rw' Uw
*3. *U' R' U2 L2 B' F' U2 F U' L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' L' Uw
*4. *R U2 L2 D R' U' L R2 F D' F B2 U' L U2 R U D R2 B' D' Fw Uw
*5. *U B' R' D' L2 R' F R L2 U2 R U F2 R D R D2 R2 F2 L' U Fw' Uw2
*6. *L2 U' D R2 L F' R' U' L2 U2 B U' D B F2 D F2 D2 F Rw Uw'
*7. *L B2 L' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 R B2 L R2 D' F' B2 D2 B2 U F2
*8. *U F2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' D R' L2 B' D' B F2 D F2 B' R L' F' R Fw Uw
*9. *D' R' B2 R2 U' R2 D R B F2 L2 R U R F L' D F2 L2 B2 R Fw' Uw'
*10. *U' F2 L' B R' D2 B2 R2 D R L' D' F' U R2 D R' U' B U2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*11. *L U B' L2 R D L2 U R' B D' F2 L B R2 F2 U R2 L2 D' Rw' Uw2
*12. *D R F' L2 B U R' D U' L' R U F R' D2 L' R U' R Fw Uw2
*13. *B' R U R L D' B' R' U' L D2 L D' U2 L2 R B' U2 L F2 B' Rw Uw2
*14. *R2 L2 F' L' R' F2 L2 B2 U' R F' L U2 R2 F' R U' B2 R2 Fw Uw2
*15. *B F2 R L' D U' B U2 B' R U' L F2 B R U2 R2 B' L2 B2 L Fw Uw2
*16. *R' B' D F' L R2 B' F2 D L F B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F' B' U2 R2 Fw Uw
*17. *B' F L D2 L' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F B2 U' B D' B' L' R B' U' Fw Uw'
*18. *L' D' B' F2 U2 F' R L D' L D' B D2 F L D L' B' F L' R2 Uw2
*19. *L B D' F' U B2 F L2 R2 B' F L D' U' B' R D2 L2 R Fw' Uw'
*20. *B L2 F' B' R L2 B2 D R U' D2 R U2 F D2 U' R2 D R U2 F Rw2 Uw'
*21. *D' F' B2 L2 B2 D U' F2 R F2 L B2 D2 F U L U' L B F R2 Fw' Uw2
*22. *F2 B L' D' L2 B2 R2 F D R2 B' L B F' R' D L' F2 L2 Fw Uw'
*23. *U2 D' L2 R' F' L D B' D2 R2 L2 U2 L B2 F R L' D2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*24. *B' D2 F' D' B D U' L F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 U2 B' F' R2 U2 D B2 Rw' Uw'
*25. *U2 L' D R2 D2 L2 R2 D' B L2 F R F2 U F L U2 B' U' R B2 Rw2 Uw'
*26. *L' B' R B D B' R' U F B2 U F2 U D R' B2 D2 F R2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*27. *B2 F U B L2 B R' F U2 D' R2 U' F2 B' L2 F2 B' L' F' Rw Uw
*28. *D' R L2 D2 L' D B R B2 F U' B' F2 R2 L F D U L' Fw Uw2
*29. *U2 L D R' F2 L R B' F2 L R F2 D2 L' B R' D U2 R Uw'
*30. *U L2 R2 F R B D2 L2 D2 L2 R' B D' U' R' D2 R' L D U' R' Fw' Uw
*31. *L2 B L U2 R U B R D2 U2 R D L2 U2 D2 F' R2 F R' F Rw2 Uw'
*32. *R B F' R' D2 B' D L' R' U L B2 D B2 L' U2 B' U' L' R Fw' Uw2
*33. *U B2 D L2 D' L2 F' U R D2 L2 R B' L' R2 B2 L2 F' D R Fw' Uw'
*34. *R' D2 L R2 U F' D U' L B' L' U' D2 R2 B' D2 L R2 D' Rw' Uw
*35. *D' B2 U D L' F R' U2 D F2 B2 L D F' L F' L' B L Fw Uw2
*36. *R F' U2 F' L' F L' U2 L2 U' D' R B' F R B2 L R' U' F' D' Rw Uw'
*37. *B2 L' U B' F' D2 F' L' F B2 U' D L' F' R' U' R F2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*38. *D' B R' D L2 F L2 D2 U2 F' U' B' R2 L' D R F2 R' D B' Rw2 Uw'
*39. *D F2 B2 L2 B2 U B R2 D2 B U' F2 B D' U2 R' D2 L U Fw' Uw2
*40. *B' D2 F2 U' D F' U L D2 R2 B2 L B L2 U' L R2 U' R Fw Uw
*41. *L' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 D L' R D2 B L' B' D' B R' Fw Uw
*42. *L' F R2 F' D2 U2 L B2 D' B U B2 L' B U2 B' U R U' R' U' Rw2 Uw2
*43. *D L' U2 R2 U' F' U' R2 L U2 R B' D2 B D2 R F' U R' L Fw Uw'
*44. *B R' L' B' R' B' R' B D2 U L' F R' D2 F2 R2 U' L' F L2 Fw' Uw2
*45. *U' B F L' F' D U2 R U B' D2 B D2 R' D' R' D' U R D Fw' Uw
*46. *U B R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 B' U D F' D R2 D L2 R B' F Rw2 Uw
*47. *U2 L U F' L R' U' D2 B D2 L U2 D' F2 L2 F2 L R F' Rw' Uw'
*48. *R' F U2 R' F' L' U B L F' R' D' R2 D' R L F2 D B2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*49. *U2 L F U2 B' D' B D2 L' U2 F R' D F L' B2 D2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*50. *L U L B D2 F2 R2 D U2 L F' R2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' D' B2 Rw2 Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L R2 D' L' R2 D' L2 R D F2
*2. *L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 D L' F' D' B' U F' L B U2 F
*3. *L2 F L2 F U2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 F R D' B' R' F2 D2 U' L B U'
*4. *B2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 L' R F2 D' F' D B' L2 D R U B' F'
*5. *F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 R B' F' D B R2 D2 R2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 F' U' R' D2 B2 U' R B' D'
*2. *F D2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 R B' D L R2 D B2 D2 L'
*3. *F' D2 F U2 B F D2 F' R2 D2 U' R' U' L2 R2 B2 L U R2 F'
*4. *R2 U B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U' B2 R' B D' B L R' U F' R B'
*5. *L2 U' L2 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' D2 U' B R2 U L' F2 D U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 B L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' F' L' D U F U' B R D' R2 B'
*2. *L' B' D' R2 D2 F' R' F L U B2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 D2
*3. *F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 B' R U L F' D2 F2 L' U' L
*4. *B2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' L' D' U L' F' U2 L' D' U'
*5. *B2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 R2 F L B2 D U' L' U2 R' D2 L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *F2 L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 D L2 R2 F2 R' F' U' L R2 B D' B' R U2

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U' F R2 U' F U2 F' R U'
*3. *D2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 F' R F L2 B2 F' D' F R2 D2
*4. *D L' Rw2 R' Uw2 U2 L' F' D2 B' D2 Fw2 F D R' F2 D B2 R Uw U2 L2 R2 F R Fw2 L Rw2 R2 D Fw2 F2 U' B' L' B2 L Rw Fw' R

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U F2 U' R' U' R' F' U2
*3. *B2 U2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F R U2 L U F R2 D F2 L D'
*4. *Rw D' U' F Rw B U' L' R2 Fw2 L2 D2 L' R2 Fw Rw2 B' L2 R B L' Rw Fw' U' Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 F D Uw2 U Fw' Uw' U' B2 Uw U' R B'
*5. *F' U L Lw2 D' Lw B2 D' Fw' F' Dw U' Bw' L2 R2 Dw2 U' Bw Rw' D2 Dw B' Bw' Fw F2 D2 Rw2 U' Lw F2 Dw2 F' U' Lw2 Fw Lw2 Rw2 Dw' R F R D' Dw2 Uw' U2 F D' Lw B' L' F' Uw2 L' F R2 Fw' Uw B' Fw' Rw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U F' R' U' R2 F2 U R' F'
*3. *U2 L U2 R2 U' F2 L2 B U' D2 F L2 D2 F D2 L2 F D2 F L2
*4. *B L2 D Uw' L' Fw' Rw U2 Rw' Uw L2 R2 D2 Uw U L R2 B' F' U R F Rw D Uw' U' L' Rw' B' F2 R' Uw2 F2 R Fw' L' R2 Fw' Rw Uw
*5. *Rw F' Uw2 L D2 Rw F' L2 B2 Rw' Uw2 Lw2 D U2 B' Rw Uw2 U' B' R' B' R' B L' Lw B2 D2 Lw' Dw2 F D L' Lw2 Rw2 F2 Dw' Bw2 Lw Rw2 R2 Uw' B2 D' Dw' R' D Uw' U2 L Dw' B2 Bw Uw Bw2 U' R' U' Lw2 Uw2 Bw2
*6. *F L 2F F' 2D 3U 3R' 2B2 2L' 2U B' 2R2 2U 2R2 R' 2F2 L2 2R' R2 B' 3F' U' B2 U' 3F' F' 3U' B D R2 2D2 3U U2 3F D' 2F2 2L2 U B2 2D' F2 2L 2B2 2F2 F' 3R2 B2 2U B' 3F2 L' 2F' 3R' 2R R' F R' 2B2 3U' F' U2 F 2U 2F' 2D B2 F' D2 2R2 2D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R U' F' R2 F2 R' U2 F
*3. *R2 F L U R' B R2 F' U' B' D2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 B
*4. *R' Uw2 U L Fw Rw2 R U Fw' Uw L' D Fw D Rw Uw Rw R U' Fw' Rw' B2 L2 Rw Uw2 Rw' B2 F2 Rw2 U' R' Uw Rw2 B' Rw' D B' R' Uw Fw'
*5. *D2 Dw2 Bw Lw R D Bw2 F2 Dw2 U2 L2 Uw F' L Lw Bw D2 L Fw2 L Fw2 L Bw Lw' Rw F2 Uw' L' B Fw2 Dw Fw2 Rw2 B2 Lw' U2 B' Fw' L Dw' Bw' L2 R2 B2 Fw' Uw' Bw R' Bw' R Uw2 R' F' Rw2 Bw Lw' B L Bw L'
*6. *2U2 3F 3R' 2R' R2 3U2 R U' L2 3U' 2R 2D 2R' 3F' L' 3U' 2U' 2B2 2F' 2L2 D 3U 2B2 2L' 3U L 2R 2F' 3U U' F2 2D' 2U' B2 3F2 L' R' 3F 2D 2B 3F' F' R 2U2 3R R 3U 2U R' 2D2 2R 2U2 R' 2B 3U2 2F' L 2R2 3F' L' 2F' 3U 2R U2 F2 2D2 2L F2 L 3F'
*7. *2U B' 2F2 2L' 3D2 3U2 B2 F L' 2B2 2L' 3R R2 2D2 3B 3R' U 3B' R D' L' 3R' 3D' 2R' 2D 3R U 3B' 2R D2 3U2 B' 2U' 2L' 2R 2B2 R2 B2 L 3F' 2U2 2L' 2F' 3L' 2R' 3B 2F L2 2L 2D' U 3R 3U2 2U2 R2 3U' 3B 2D' 3U2 2B F L' 3L' B 3B' R2 F2 R2 2D 3B' F2 3U 2B2 2L2 D2 3R' R2 2D' B2 2B' 2R2 D' R2 2F' 3L 3F' R' 2D2 2U' R 3U' 2B2 2U2 3B2 L 3U 2F2 2R2 B 3U2

*Clock
1. *UR6+ DR1- DL4+ UL6+ U4+ R1- D1+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U3+ R1- D1- L1+ ALL3+ DL
*2. *UR6+ DR4- DL5- UL5- U2+ R4- D0+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R3- D2+ L4+ ALL3+ UR DL UL
*3. *UR5+ DR0+ DL4- UL4+ U2- R3- D4+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U0+ R3+ D5- L6+ ALL1- DL
*4. *UR0+ DR5- DL2- UL2- U6+ R5+ D3- L6+ ALL5- y2 U4+ R3+ D1+ L1+ ALL1- UR UL
*5. *UR4+ DR2- DL1+ UL3+ U3+ R5- D2+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U3- R5- D5- L4+ ALL2+ UR DR

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U R' L B' R U' L B R' l r' b' u'
*2. *R B U R U' L R' r b' u
*3. *R L' U L R U' L U' r
*4. *U R' L R' U L R L l' r
*5. *B L' R B R U' B' l' b u

*Square-1
1. *(6, -1) / (4, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) /
*2. *(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 4) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1)
*3. *(6, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (3, 2)
*4. *(0, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-4, -1) /
*5. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 3) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L' U L' D R U D U' D R' U'
*2. *U R' L' D R' D U' R' U D' U'
*3. *U' L U R' L D' R U L' D' U'
*4. *R L' U' L D L' R' D' U' D' U'
*5. *R' U R' L' R' U D' R L' R' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' U' F2 U' F2 U' F R U2
*3. *D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 L' R2 B' U2 F L2 U' L B' R'
*4. *D' B' Uw2 L2 D2 Rw2 B Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D' B Uw' B' Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 Uw L' Fw2 Uw R B2 L B Fw2 Rw2 R' D F D2 U2 Fw Rw2
*5. *B2 Fw2 F' Rw D' Lw2 Dw Lw2 Fw L R Dw2 F2 R B Rw2 D2 Uw' F Uw' U L' Lw2 B Uw B2 D' Dw2 U' Lw D Dw B' F2 L Bw2 F Uw2 R Bw' F' Uw' Bw' D' Bw Lw2 Rw' R' B' D' Bw2 Fw Lw Bw F' U Lw R2 B2 Bw2
*OH. *L2 D R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 L D2 F U B' R2 D2 F' R D R2
*Clock. *UR3+ DR5+ DL3- UL2+ U3- R2+ D2- L1+ ALL1+ y2 U1- R0+ D5- L6+ ALL2- DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' L R' U' R' L' R'
*Skewb. *L U' L D U' L' U' R L' D' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, -3) / (0, 4) / (0, 3)
(edit: OH scramble for MG added now)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2017)

Please note that the Mini-Guildford has no OH scramble. Mats has generated new scripts that work wonderfully, but it seems he was one scramble short for 3x3x3. I suspect he will have a correction very soon for it.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 27, 2017)

frist!!!!!

222: (6.21), 6.26, 7.27, 6.47, (7.46) = 6.67
333: 24.69, (17.15), (31.41), 17.41, 20.43 = 20.85 // lol oops
444: 56.06, (59.70), 59.52, (52.69), 57.24 = 57.61
555: 1:58.03, 1:52.61, (2:30.67), 1:59.92, (1:48.42) = 1:56.86
666: 3:40.61, (3:16.74), (4:00.62), 3:36.01, 3:40.10 = 3:38.91 // second solve felt like the one where I paused the most, but it was also the fastest (??)
3bld: DNF(6:05.27)[4e], DNF(4:58.78)[3c], 4:37.25 = 4:37.25
Wasted like one whole minute on memo in the second solve because I kept thinking the corner parity and edge parity were different and then I noticed I left out one edge.


----------



## Awder (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice scrambles


----------



## Jon Persson (Jun 27, 2017)

3x3: 22.823, (26.206), (20.439), 21.602, 23.871 = 22.772


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Awder said:


> Nice scramblesView attachment 8116


Any reason skewb has squan scrambles, and squan has skewb scrambles?

Here are my times:
2x2: 2.99, 1.92, 3.26, 3.87, 3.38 = 3.21
3x3: 9.98, 10.32, 10.45, 9.95, 10.43 = 10.22
4x4: 55.61, 53.14, 54.38, 1:02.81, 1:00.35 = 56.78 PB average, the 53 was a single PB, also a PLL skip on the 53
5x5: 2:32.58, 2:14.55, 2:11.54, 2:23.38, 2:22.22 = 2:20.05
3x3 OH: 32.70, 25.78, 32.10, 32.15, 33.67 = 32.32
Skewb: 4.84, 5.59, 6.79, 6.56, 5.63 = 5.93 Also PB
Square-one: 20.16 18.36, 20.43, 22.54, 18.74 = 19.78 sub-20!
Pyraminx: 4.86, 4.96, 5.25, 5.10, 2.88 = 4.98 first sub-5 on forum also Yaaay
2-4 relay: 1:14.58


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 27, 2017)

3x3x3: (14.24), 12.07, 12.50, (11.65), 11.87 = 12.15 // 4/5 zbll very good average
I didn't recognize the zbll on #3, as it was just one of my standard sune COLLs. The funny bit is that the fastest solve was 2LL
3x3x3 One Handed: 16.08, 17.94, (13.38), 18.58, (18.94) = 17.54 // 2/5 zbll (2 and 5)
ZBLL recognition was decent on both, but the alg for no.5 was pretty bad, since I forgot to transition into L moves instead of B moves. Probably could have been sub-18.5 or sub-18
Megaminx: (1:06.09), 1:07.24, (1:12.21), 1:10.71, 1:10.14 = 1:09.37


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 27, 2017)

*4x4x4*: (1:53.75), 1:45.95, 1:40.21, 1:32.67, (1:27.29) = *1:39.62
6x6x6*: 5:54.58, 5:52.03, 6:05.76, (5:39.18), (6:17.70) = *5:57.46
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:13.45*; 9.04, 32.77, 1:31.64
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:15.17*; 24.62, 33.43, 1:23.12, 2:53.99
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:34.60*; 11.10, 30.63, 1:42.46, 3:28.29, 5:42.11
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *23:55.07*; 12.55, 26.09, 1:39.31, 3:39.05, 6:43.18, 11:14.88
*5x5x5*: (4:03.99), 3:18.89, (2:29.23), 2:59.16, 3:05.78 = *3:07.95*


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 27, 2017)

2x2: 4.44, 4.84, (6.49), 4.11, (4.08)=4.47
3x3: (17.90), 17.06, (12.88), 13.99, 15.35=15.47
4x4: 1:46.38, 1:29.81, 1:41.93, (1:25.24), (1:48.83)=1:39.38
Match scramble: 3:55.20, 3:23.29, 2:49.18, (2:22.17), (DNF(2:12.05))=3:22.56
Pyraminx: 9.46, 7.80, 6.60, (5.81), (9.93)=7.96
2bld: 50.59, 28.74, DNF=28.74


----------



## xXPunchWoodXx (Jun 27, 2017)

FMC

2x2x1: R F' R (3)
2x2x2: D2 L' (2)
2x2x3: B2 U B D (4)
F2L-1: R B' R' B R B' R' B R B' (10)
EO: R B' R' B
Last F2L Pair: R U R' U' R U R U' (8)
ZBLL: Z' R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R U2 R U R' U R2 U' (16)

47 moves in total. 

My first ever real FMC attempt, that ZBLL is one of the only ZBLLs I know.


----------



## martinvali (Jun 27, 2017)

2x2: (10.10), 12.74, 10.74, (13.47), 10.7 = 11.4

im so slow lol


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 27, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Any reason skewb has squan scrambles, and squan has skewb scrambles?


Just a little mixup in the programming . Fixed it now, thanks.

Those times you entered, are those for last week?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Just a little mixup in the programming . Fixed it now, thanks.
> 
> Those times you entered, are those for last week?


This week. This is week 26, right!?


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Jun 27, 2017)

*3x3:*
(18.75)
18.94
18.83
(20.28)
19.77
*Avg=* 19.19


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 27, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> This week. This is week 26, right!?


Yes, this is beginning to get complicated (or fun ). As I thought you wanted get in the results for week 25
I thought perhaps you misplaced them in this weeks comp :confused: (like I did with the scrambles for Skewb and Sq1 )
But I'll say no more as everything then seems to be in order now.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, this is beginning to get complicated (or fun ). As I thought you wanted get in the results for week 25
> I thought perhaps you misplaced them in this weeks comp :confused: (like I did with the scrambles for Skewb and Sq1 )
> But I'll say no more as everything then seems to be in order.


Sorry.

But LOL


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

2x2: 4.85, 7.51, 8.22 + 2 = 10.22, 6.39, 5.76
3x3: 20.66, 21.79, 26.17, 24.97, 22.45
4x4: 1:51.09, DNF


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 27, 2017)

xXPunchWoodXx said:


> FMC *47 HTM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Awesome FMC result. Try to put the solution in a spoiler like I've edited here. That way only people looking for it will find it


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Jun 28, 2017)

3x3: 32.43, (26.88), 31.59, 28.21, (32.61)= 30.74
3x3OH: 1:44.93, (1:53.68), (1:27.31), 1:39.45, 1:33.46 = 1:39.28
FMC: 43 moves
z'x'//insception
LD'UR'UDL'U2//cross
zzU'LU2L'//1st pair
R'U'R2UR'//2nd pair
U'R'FU2F'R//3rd pair
BU2B'//4th pair
y' F RUR'U'F'//oll
y2 B2 R' U' R B2 L' D L' D' L2U'//pll


----------



## Torch (Jun 28, 2017)

2x2: 2.45, 5.57, 3.79, 3.90, 4.50 = 4.06
3x3: 10.71, 17.92, 12.94, 10.24, 11.02 = 11.56
4x4: 40.39, 52.34, 45.84, 40.55, 53.28 = 46.24
5x5: 1:21.43, 1:18.27, 1:17.10, 1:27.15, 1:25.40 = 1:21.70
6x6: 2:41.53, 2:19.99, 4:05.49, 2:27.66, 2:34.41 = 2:34.54
7x7: 3:52.33, 3:44.64, 3:32.58, 3:47.51, 3:54.86 = 3:48.17
2BLD: 25.75, 21.28, 29.20 = 21.28
3BLD: 1:10.33, 1:37.61, 1:31.79 = 1:10.33
4BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
OH: 21.60, 19.23, 22.70, 21.50, 19.67 = 20.92
MTS: 39.99, 30.25, 56.26, 38.16, 36.09 = 38.08
Feet: 31.98, 39.91, 41.55, 30.49, 35.09 = 35.66
2-4 Relay: 1:02.60
2-5 Relay: 2:35.06
Mini Guildford: 5:33.09
Kilo: 25.72, 30.90, 31.05, 30.12, 26.35 = 29.12
Mega: 1:10.41, 1:12.16, 1:11.44, 1:10.25, 1:04.78 = 1:10.70
Clock: 9.64, 12.99, 12.86, 11.80, 10.88 = 11.85
Pyra: 4.06, 5.27, 4.02, 4.79, 4.03 = 4.29
SQ-1: 22.63, 22.57, 20.43, 23.55, 17.41 = 21.88
Skewb: 8.96, 7.23, 5.98, 7.46, 5.98 = 6.89


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 29, 2017)

3x3: 11.22, 10.14, (10.05), (11.82), 10.92 = 10.76


----------



## h2f (Jun 29, 2017)

FMC = 31



Spoiler



F2 R D F //EO
B2 U //2x2x2
R //random move
L U L //pair, finish 2x2x2
R2 U R' F2 R' //ab4c2e

New solution
F2 R D F //eo
B2 U //2x2x1
R //random move
L* U L //finish 2x2x2, pair
R' U R U' R' U' R' //edge cycle
U R' F2 //2x2x3
R2 U2 R U' R' U R U'//ab3c
*L' D2 L U L' D2 L U' (-5)

Solution: F2 R D F B2 U R D2 L U L' D2 L2 R' U R U' R' U' R' U R' F2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R U' (31)


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jun 29, 2017)

2x2: 5.12, 5.14, (6.60), 4.78, (4.52) = 5.01
3x3: 15.13, 13.85, 13.59, (17.60), (13.05) = 14.19
4x4: (1:03.01), 1:13.54, 1:16.42, (1:24.91), 1:04.34 = 1:11.43
5x5: (2:31.05), 2:48.96, 2:37.77, (3:14.78), 2:36.05 = 2:40.92
6x6: (6:25.61), 5:32.64, 5:41.00, 6:09.99, (5:02.71 PB) = 5:47.87 //Been doing some 5x5 practise and it’s really improved my 6x6 solving 
7x7: (8:23.75 PB), (11:17.64), 8:46.30, 8:56.29, 9:26.70 = 9:03.10 //First sub-10 7x7!

2BLD: 32.08, *26.45*, 28.44 = 28.99 Mo3
3BLD: 1:29.01, *1:26.45*, DNF
4BLD: DNF, *7:45.40*, DNF
5BLD: *21:41.58*, DNS, DNS
mBLD: 10/10 41:02.31
//Thought I’d make sure I was still fine with 10 since that’s what I want for worlds – now I can focus again on getting 11/11!!

3x3 OH: (1:08.67), 47.10, 34.49, (33.46), 39.58 = 40.39
3x3 Feet: 5:29.75, 4:06.86, 3:51.76, (6:05.95), (3:08.81) = 4:29.45
//First ever round of Feet, so 4 of the 5 solves were PBs  Pretty cool how fast you can improve at an event you’ve never done before!!
3x3 MTS: 1:24.99, 1:17.97, 1:19.55, (1:16.32), (2:07.16) = 1:20.83

2-4 Relay: 1:25.47
2-5 Relay: 4:23.24
2-6 Relay: 11:32.80
2-7 Relay: 24:54.41
Mini Guildford: 10:44.90

Clock: (23.17 PB), 23.68, 24.23, (30.37), 30.20 = 26.04
Pyraminx: 18.16, 19.29, (21.73), (14.27), 15.19 = 17.54 //Just Rubbish!
Square-1: 39.44, 57.78, (31.52), 36.72, (1:17.41) = 44.64 //Kinda annoying with that counting 57 :/
Skewb: (8.67), (22.87), 10.32, 10.16, 8.93 = 9.80


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 30, 2017)

Competition site still can't accept DNF multi results. It would also be nice if it didn't log you out after an hour.
Multi: 5/25 in 60:00 (was really 17/25 in 1:21:49 )


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 30, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> Competition site still can't accept DNF multi results. It would also be nice if it didn't log you out after an hour.
> Multi: 5/25 in 60:00 (was really 17/25 in 1:21:49 )


OK, I'll see what I can do. And now you are going for 25 !!!

EDIT: Phew, try enter Multi DNF now (that was not easy).
EDIT2: I have changed the time for logout to one hour+ (much easier  (I hope it works))
I have needed it too when doing long bld events.


----------



## DuLe (Jul 1, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *34*



Spoiler: Solution



*R F' R L' F' R' F L F' R F R2 U L' R F2 R' L D2 U' R2 D2 B D B' D' L B2 D' B L' D U R2*

N: R F' R // 2x2x1
I: R2 U' // 2x2x2
I: D' L B' D B2 // 2x2x3
I: L' // F2L-1
I: D B D' B' // F2L
N: L' F' R' F L F' R F // OLL
N: R2 U L' R F2 R' L D2 U' R2 D2 // PLL


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 2, 2017)

3x3: 16.06, (14.44), 18.55, 16.65, (18.67) = 17.09
4x4: 1:15.62, 1:11.25, (1:15.80), 1:10.35, (1:08.94) = 1:12.41
3x3 OH: 55.93, 54.20, (48.99), (1:09.39), 51.51 = 53.88
2-3-4 relay: 1:37.47


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 2, 2017)

4x4: 56.127, (1:00.548), 55.549, 52.270, (45.861) = 54.649
5x5: 
Square-1: (21.697), (50.293), 34.479, 37.864, 33.277 = 35.207


----------



## Alea (Jul 3, 2017)

*6x6:* (4:27.71), 4:30.83, 4:58.84, (5:29.02), 4:59.42=> *4:49.70*


----------



## Bogdan (Jul 3, 2017)

2x2x2: 5.50, 5.89, 5.07, (3.67), (7.94)-> 5.49
3x3x3: (20.83), (13.17), 17.13, 15.26, 16.20-> 16.20
4x4x4: 1:23.25, 1:19.13, (1:47.29), 1:13.09, (1:12.26)-> 1:18.49
5x5x5: (2:47.60), 2:45.39, (2:17.91), 2:45.07, 2:25.89-> 2:38.78
2x2x2BLD: 1:54.47, 1:03.34, 1:07.11-> 1:03.34
3x3x3OH: 33.46, (26.34), (33.95), 33.66, 31.55-> 32.89
234-> 1:54.90
2345-> 4:13.85
sq-1: 54.36, 52.83, 55.06, (55.67), (50.51)-> 54.08
skewb: (7.01), (10.70), 7.36, 7.87, 8.65-> 7.96
FMC: 39 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F D B R2 B L B' R2 B L' B2 U' R D2 R' U R D2 R F' R' F R2 D' F' R F2 D F2 D' L' F' L B2 R' U R F2 R'

on inverse: premoves: D' F'
R F2 R' U' R B2 //2x2x2
L' F L D F //2x2x3
F D' F2 R' F D //f2l-1
R2 F' R F R2 // all but 5 corners
no time for insertions:
R D2 R' U' R D2 R' U // first 2 corners
B2 L B' R2 B L' B' R2 B' //last 3 corners
correction


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 3, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.19, 5.26, (6.92), 6.04, (4.29) = *5.50 *

I'll do Square-1 next week.

Edit: I had the time so:

*Square-1: *(2:01.62), 1:58.24, 1:15.85, *1:26.29, (53.40)  = 1:33.46 

Pyraminx: *4.68, 5.63, (6.53), *4.79, (4.23) = 5.04
*


----------



## PyraMaster (Jul 3, 2017)

*2x2: *7.23
Time List:
1. 7.20 
2. (7.74) 
3. (6.74) 
4. 7.02 
5. 7.46 



CornerCutter said:


> Ok, I'll do Square-1 next week.



I am going to do Square-1 next week too!


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 3, 2017)

*2x2:* *4.03* // 4.69, (5.04), (2.22), 3.35, 4.04
*3x3:* *14.30* // 14.31, (19.14), (13.50), 13.74, 14.84
*2BLD: DNF *(I SOLVED 2 SIDES BLINDFOLDED!!)
*3BLD: DNF *(I'm starting to know how to do XCROSS)
*3x3OH: 21.96* // (16.10), 23.68, 25.24, (25.54), 16.96
*3x3Feet: 3:58.71* // (4:24.81), (3:31.75), 3:52.24, 3:56.30, 4:07.59
*2-3-4 Relay: 1:49.12
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:49.44
Megaminx: 1:42.40* // 1:47.57, (2:03.49), 1:41.86, (1:32.02), 1:37.76
*Pyraminx: 10.04 *// 9.83, 10.97, (12.16), 9.32, (5.84)
*Square-1: 23.69 *// 26.12, (31.36), 23.31, 21.65, (20.86)
*Skewb: 4.50* // (5.16), (3.50), 4.70, 4.60, 4.19
*Kilominx: 25.71 *// 25.29, 21.91, 29.93, (30.29), (21.02)


----------



## sqAree (Jul 3, 2017)

*2x2:* 4.84, 5.24, 5.21, (4.69), (5.38) = *5.10
3x3:* (14.88), 14.10, 13.37, (12.56), 13.93 = *13.80
4x4:* (56.18), 1:09.64, (DNF(40.35)), 59.60, 1:01.77 = *1:03.68* //built centers wrong -> RQ
*3BLD:* DNF(2:11.01), 2:10.57, DNF(3:02.60) = *2:10.57
OH:* (14.81), 16.86, (20.34), 16.04, 18.09 = *17.00*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 4, 2017)

Multi: 7/7 in 37:51 [29:30] a little slow but no glitches 
2-5: 8:03.10  (forgotten/erred an OLL so 3x3 took 80 sec)
2-6: 16:27


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 4, 2017)

Results for week 26: congrats to Cristopher, Torch and Isaac!

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.82 Isaac Lai
 3.05 cuberkid10
 3.19 FastCubeMaster
 3.20 jaysammey777
 3.21 Competition Cuber
 3.76 DGCubes
 4.03 Metallic Silver
 4.04 Tx789
 4.06 Torch
 4.29 Christopher_Cabrera
 4.45 Sir Cube-a-lot
 4.46 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 4.78 João Santos
 5.01 OJ Cubing
 5.10 sqAree
 5.33 weatherman223
 5.49 Bogdan
 5.50 CornerCutter
 5.75 Awder
 6.41 ComputerGuy365
 6.55 Moonwink Cuber
 6.67 xyzzy
 6.68 Bubbagrub
 6.75 LostGent
 7.03 h2f
 7.23 PyraMaster
 9.60 Deri Nata Wijaya
 10.35 kprox1994
 10.63 RyuKagamine
 11.19 martinvali
 13.30 Jacck
 13.89 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(43)

 9.39 Isaac Lai
 9.77 EDDDY
 9.81 cuberkid10
 10.24 Competition Cuber
 10.76 SolveThatCube
 10.82 FastCubeMaster
 11.13 jaysammey777
 11.56 Torch
 11.75 DGCubes
 11.81 qaz
 12.15 GenTheThief
 12.74 Keroma12
 13.17 Christopher_Cabrera
 13.80 sqAree
 14.19 OJ Cubing
 14.29 YoAkshYo
 14.30 Metallic Silver
 15.26 Sir Cube-a-lot
 15.46 Tx789
 15.47 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 15.60 cuber314159
 15.79 Awder
 16.20 Bogdan
 17.09 LegendaryMJS
 17.15 h2f
 17.53 João Santos
 18.51 LostGent
 19.11 Mike Hughey
 19.18 Matthew Cubermann
 19.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.42 T1_M0
 20.84 xyzzy
 22.02 weatherman223
 22.72 ComputerGuy365
 22.74 Bubbagrub
 22.76 Jon Persson
 23.07 Moonwink Cuber
 24.61 kprox1994
 26.07 ThaTomGuy
 29.06 arbivara
 30.74 Aaditya Sikder
 35.04 Jacck
 35.16 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(28)

 34.07 cuberkid10
 36.46 EDDDY
 39.49 Isaac Lai
 43.24 FastCubeMaster
 44.71 jaysammey777
 46.24 Torch
 49.21 aru_sub15CFOP
 49.31 Christopher_Cabrera
 54.64 Ordway Persyn
 56.78 Competition Cuber
 57.61 xyzzy
 1:03.02 Tx789
 1:03.67 sqAree
 1:04.23 João Santos
 1:04.66 Awder
 1:10.32 T1_M0
 1:11.43 OJ Cubing
 1:12.41 LegendaryMJS
 1:12.55 h2f
 1:18.49 Bogdan
 1:39.37 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 1:39.61 One Wheel
 1:46.11 ComputerGuy365
 1:48.23 weatherman223
 1:51.47 Bubbagrub
 2:02.54 MatsBergsten
 2:06.12 Jacck
 2:36.74 kprox1994
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:14.26 cuberkid10
 1:21.70 Torch
 1:23.34 Isaac Lai
 1:23.49 jaysammey777
 1:39.04 DGCubes
 1:39.69 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:56.85 xyzzy
 2:17.06 João Santos
 2:20.05 Competition Cuber
 2:28.86 Awder
 2:38.78 Bogdan
 2:40.93 OJ Cubing
 2:45.18 Mike Hughey
 2:51.03 T1_M0
 3:07.94 One Wheel
 3:13.93 Jacck
 3:14.59 h2f
 4:01.93 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:34.53 Torch
 2:45.78 jaysammey777
 3:04.45 Isaac Lai
 3:07.12 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:38.91 xyzzy
 4:49.70 Alea
 5:39.06 T1_M0
 5:47.88 OJ Cubing
 5:56.47 RyuKagamine
 5:57.46 One Wheel
 7:20.65 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 3:48.16 Torch
 4:03.37 jaysammey777
 4:10.37 Keroma12
 4:41.83 Christopher_Cabrera
 9:03.10 OJ Cubing
10:12.90 T1_M0
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 17.00 sqAree
 17.53 GenTheThief
 17.86 Isaac Lai
 18.60 cuberkid10
 18.81 YoAkshYo
 20.37 jaysammey777
 20.92 Torch
 21.37 Keroma12
 21.42 FastCubeMaster
 21.64 Christopher_Cabrera
 21.96 Metallic Silver
 25.34 DGCubes
 25.75 Tx789
 28.16 João Santos
 29.73 EDDDY
 32.32 Competition Cuber
 32.89 Bogdan
 36.97 h2f
 40.39 OJ Cubing
 40.75 T1_M0
 43.04 Bubbagrub
 53.88 LegendaryMJS
 55.78 Deri Nata Wijaya
 57.68 LostGent
 1:03.21 arbivara
 1:07.69 Jacck
 1:39.28 Aaditya Sikder
 1:50.60 kprox1994
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 35.66 Torch
 1:01.97 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:10.41 Bubbagrub
 2:45.56 T1_M0
 3:50.90 RyuKagamine
 3:58.71 Metallic Silver
 4:29.46 OJ Cubing
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 8.56 Isaac Lai
 16.98 aru_sub15CFOP
 21.28 Torch
 26.45 OJ Cubing
 26.98 Christopher_Cabrera
 27.90 h2f
 28.74 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 33.12 jaysammey777
 33.19 Deri Nata Wijaya
 37.12 MatsBergsten
 1:01.72 Jacck
 1:03.34 Bogdan
 DNF Metallic Silver
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 1:10.33 Torch
 1:11.55 h2f
 1:18.85 MatsBergsten
 1:21.30 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:26.45 OJ Cubing
 1:30.24 T1_M0
 1:34.88 jaysammey777
 1:52.55 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:53.01 Mike Hughey
 2:10.57 sqAree
 2:13.55 YoAkshYo
 3:04.09 Isaac Lai
 4:37.25 xyzzy
 4:47.19 Jacck
 DNF Metallic Silver
 DNF RyuKagamine
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 5:24.09 Keroma12
 6:35.41 MatsBergsten
 7:45.40 OJ Cubing
 8:25.01 Mike Hughey
 8:55.35 Christopher_Cabrera
10:28.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
14:20.41 Jacck
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF h2f
 DNF Torch
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

10:10.79 Keroma12
13:52.32 Christopher_Cabrera
14:37.10 MatsBergsten
17:02.72 Mike Hughey
20:32.28 Jacck
21:41.58 OJ Cubing
22:31.11 h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

10/10 (41:02)  OJ Cubing
7/7 (37:51)  MatsBergsten
8/11 (49:36)  Christopher_Cabrera
9/15 (56:28)  Deri Nata Wijaya
3/5 (28:32)  FastCubeMaster
0/0 (20:00)  Isaac Lai
5/25 ( 1:21)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 38.08 Torch
 38.15 jaysammey777
 1:01.41 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:20.84 OJ Cubing
 1:32.41 cuberkid10
 3:22.56 JustAnotherGenericCuber
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 48.61 cuberkid10
 52.24 Isaac Lai
 1:02.60 Torch
 1:03.57 FastCubeMaster
 1:14.58 Competition Cuber
 1:15.05 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:22.09 Tx789
 1:25.47 OJ Cubing
 1:36.59 Awder
 1:37.47 LegendaryMJS
 1:49.12 Metallic Silver
 1:53.70 h2f
 1:54.90 Bogdan
 2:13.45 One Wheel
 2:58.81 MatsBergsten
 3:07.15 Jacck
 3:25.35 kprox1994
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:06.39 cuberkid10
 2:20.84 Isaac Lai
 2:35.06 Torch
 2:58.09 Christopher_Cabrera
 4:13.85 Bogdan
 4:23.24 OJ Cubing
 4:25.09 Awder
 4:49.44 Metallic Silver
 5:15.17 One Wheel
 7:12.54 Jacck
 8:03.10 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(5)

 5:11.87 Isaac Lai
 6:30.67 Christopher_Cabrera
11:32.80 OJ Cubing
11:34.60 One Wheel
16:27.00 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(3)

11:59.29 Christopher_Cabrera
23:55.07 One Wheel
24:54.41 OJ Cubing
*MiniGuildford*(5)

 5:33.09 Torch
 6:35.07 Christopher_Cabrera
 9:07.05 João Santos
10:44.90 OJ Cubing
14:47.12 Jacck
*Kilominx*(6)

 20.77 jaysammey777
 25.71 Metallic Silver
 28.12 cuberkid10
 29.12 Torch
 40.89 Christopher_Cabrera
 55.55 Tx789
*Skewb*(18)

 4.50 Metallic Silver
 4.98 Isaac Lai
 5.03 João Santos
 5.93 Competition Cuber
 6.11 cuberkid10
 6.21 DGCubes
 6.32 jaysammey777
 6.89 Torch
 7.21 Christopher_Cabrera
 7.33 Sir Cube-a-lot
 7.95 Tx789
 7.96 Bogdan
 8.27 EDDDY
 8.27 Bubbagrub
 9.19 Awder
 9.80 OJ Cubing
 10.25 h2f
 26.31 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(5)

 7.65 jaysammey777
 11.85 Torch
 13.47 Christopher_Cabrera
 16.87 Awder
 26.04 OJ Cubing
*Pyraminx*(19)

 2.74 DGCubes
 4.29 Torch
 4.97 Competition Cuber
 5.03 CornerCutter
 5.13 cuberkid10
 5.43 EDDDY
 5.45 jaysammey777
 5.48 Isaac Lai
 5.58 Christopher_Cabrera
 5.69 Awder
 6.18 João Santos
 7.24 Tx789
 7.32 T1_M0
 7.95 JustAnotherGenericCuber
 8.43 YoAkshYo
 10.04 Metallic Silver
 15.56 Bubbagrub
 17.55 OJ Cubing
 28.11 kprox1994
*Megaminx*(9)

 55.49 Isaac Lai
 57.77 aru_sub15CFOP
 59.20 jaysammey777
 1:06.89 cuberkid10
 1:09.36 GenTheThief
 1:10.70 Torch
 1:12.82 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:42.40 Metallic Silver
 DNF DGCubes
*Square-1*(19)

 13.40 EDDDY
 14.89 Isaac Lai
 15.68 cuberkid10
 18.52 aru_sub15CFOP
 18.97 DGCubes
 19.78 Competition Cuber
 20.86 Tx789
 21.88 Torch
 23.69 Metallic Silver
 24.23 jaysammey777
 31.13 Christopher_Cabrera
 33.24 Bubbagrub
 35.20 Ordway Persyn
 38.55 João Santos
 44.65 OJ Cubing
 54.08 Bogdan
 1:03.48 h2f
 1:09.76 RyuKagamine
 1:33.46 CornerCutter
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

25 jaysammey777
30 Bubbagrub
31 h2f
32 Christopher_Cabrera
32 Isaac Lai
34 DuLe
39 Bogdan
40 T1_M0
43 Aaditya Sikder
47 xXPunchWoodXx
55 RyuKagamine

*Contest results*

372 Christopher_Cabrera
333 Torch
332 Isaac Lai
297 jaysammey777
273 OJ Cubing
269 cuberkid10
196 Competition Cuber
166 DGCubes
165 Metallic Silver
158 FastCubeMaster
156 MatsBergsten
154 h2f
148 Tx789
142 João Santos
140 EDDDY
137 Bogdan
124 T1_M0
117 sqAree
113 Awder
109 Keroma12
103 Deri Nata Wijaya
96 Bubbagrub
89 xyzzy
85 JustAnotherGenericCuber
81 Jacck
77 YoAkshYo
76 GenTheThief
73 aru_sub15CFOP
70 Mike Hughey
63 Sir Cube-a-lot
59 LegendaryMJS
53 One Wheel
45 RyuKagamine
42 SolveThatCube
42 weatherman223
40 CornerCutter
40 LostGent
38 ComputerGuy365
37 qaz
35 Ordway Persyn
32 kprox1994
26 cuber314159
25 Aaditya Sikder
24 Moonwink Cuber
18 Matthew Cubermann
16 DuLe
15 arbivara
12 xXPunchWoodXx
12 Alea
11 Jon Persson
9 PyraMaster
8 ThaTomGuy
5 martinvali

edit: added a late entry


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 4, 2017)

This week 52 competitors, so slightly less chance to win at thecubicle lottery.
Now we go: push push, start spinning, turning, slowing and finally stoppiiiiiinnnnnnggg

The gift card for 15 bucks goes to number 36 and that is... *CornerCutter!!*

*Here's a first*: He is the first person to win twice at this lottery! Week 12 and now week 26 again.
(Just if someone wonders, you can only win once in five weeks).

*But this is a lucky guy!* Congratulations (again )!


----------



## PyraMaster (Jul 4, 2017)

Congrats CornerCutter!!!!!


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 4, 2017)

Didn't make it this time


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 4, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3 Multi blind*(7)
> 0/0 (20:00)  Isaac Lai



Wait, what?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 4, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Wait, what?


I could have sworn I entered 1/2 in 10:11 (still DNF though)


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 4, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> This week 52 competitors, so slightly less chance to win at thecubicle lottery.
> Now we go: push push, start spinning, turning, slowing and finally stoppiiiiiinnnnnnggg
> 
> The gift card for 15 bucks goes to number 36 and that is... *CornerCutter!!*
> ...


Wow! Can't believe I won again! This is a great 4th of July gift!

Thank you!


----------



## sqAree (Jul 4, 2017)

Cool, I won OH for the first time. Even though there were a lot of sub20 averages this week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 4, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> 0 / 0 (20:00) Wait, what?


And I thought I wad finished the programming:confused:. What happened was that I fixed the
program at the comp site so you now can enter DNF:s. But I forgot the program that
calculates the results and write those lists, it must then of course be able to handle
those DNF:s . Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 4, 2017)

*3x3x3
5:* 00:12.00 x
*4:* 00:14.21
*3:* 00:15.84 
*2:* 00:18.34 x
*1:* 00:16.75 

15.60


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Jul 5, 2017)

2x2: 5.81, 5.23, 5.68, 7.30, 5.59
3x3: 25.52, 20.585, 21.62, 15.86, 19.68
4x4: 1:51.86, 1:48.86, 2:18.80, 1:35.17, 1:55.28
Pyra: 13.14, 15.01, DNF, 12.10, 10.50
OH: 1:05.47, 50.91, 51.38, 57.84, 52.25


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 6, 2017)

Moonwink Cuber said:


> 2x2: 5.81, 5.23, 5.68, 7.30, 5.59


This competition is over, go for next weeks (week 27) instead .


----------

